# i saw all the lingerie stuff :)



## lah_knee (Dec 14, 2005)

ya at work, i had enough time today to go in the stock room to open up boxes and check it all out. its quite PRETTY!!! the eyeshadows might disappoint some of you  though. they are pretty dull or similar to other colors. the only one i liked was PINK SLIP. its light pinky color with golden shine to it. not frosty, its satiny lookin. the best lipglass was OF CORSET imo... negligee looked a lottt like oi oi oi... the best lipsticks were PINK MARIBU which is a gorgeous not too bright or dark pinky mauve. and LA-DI-BRA which was a gorgeous neutral! BOTH new PIGMENTS are worth getting! sooo pretty. and last but not least the skinfinishes are to DIE for!!! esp esp esp PETTICOAT! dont pass up on this collection. theres def some stuff worth getting that is unique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i cant wait for my gratis <3


----------



## veilchen (Dec 14, 2005)

I'm really envious ;-) and can hardly wait till these come out *sigh* ... Thanks a lot for sharing what you saw!!


----------



## Joke (Dec 14, 2005)

Thanks for sharing!
I really hope the e/s don't disappoint me, the eyes of the promo girl seem so nice!


----------



## Patricia (Dec 14, 2005)

omg i just can't wait for this!!!


----------



## Patricia (Dec 14, 2005)

i think i need all the lipsticks except the Push Plum one, the skinfinishes and maybe a lipglass or a couple of eyeshadows... OH GOD I can't afford all that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyway, according to the descriptions, Sunday Best sounds a lot like Nylon, mmmm Flirty Number could be like Smut? and Taupless remind me of a duller Beautiful Iris... so maybe I don't need them heh

I can't wait to hear reviews and see pics of this colection!!!


----------



## baby_raindrop (Dec 14, 2005)

I can't wait for the new pigments. I'm definately getting those! When does this come out again?


----------



## foreveratorifan (Dec 14, 2005)

Ok, I saw them at the MAC counter I work at yesterday and they are lovely.

The skinfinishes are very pretty, but not extraordinary...IMO...they are quite similar to things already been put out.  However, the darker one (Naked You) would make a GREAT bronzer..pretty much like golden bronze...only with some of that special skinfinish pizazz to it!  The other one (Petty Coat) is a pinky bronzey color....

The eyeshadows to be honest, did nothing for me.  They were lovely colors but nothing I'd be interested in buying.  A bit boring...but yet pretty (if that makes any sense at all guys?).

The pigments are awesome.  The Lovely Lily is a MUST HAVE! I'm going to be getting that one for sure...so lovely and intense...and I had wanted Goldenaire, but to me it's very similar to Deckchair...jsut a TAD bit different...if you already have Deckchair and are on a budget (like myself) you may want to skip this one, or just get a sample of it...again its lovely but way similar to Deckchair


----------



## trishee03 (Dec 14, 2005)

I'm in so much trouble when this collection comes out!


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 14, 2005)

Your descriptions are SO helpful! Thanks so much! Doesn't help my wallet however


----------



## user4 (Dec 14, 2005)

i am sooo waiting for this collection!!! cant wait!!!


----------



## tracie (Dec 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foreveratorifan* 
_Ok, I saw them at the MAC counter I work at yesterday and they are lovely.

The skinfinishes are very pretty, but not extraordinary...IMO...they are quite similar to things already been put out.  However, the darker one (Naked You) would make a GREAT bronzer..pretty much like golden bronze...only with some of that special skinfinish pizazz to it!  The other one (Petty Coat) is a pinky bronzey color....

The eyeshadows to be honest, did nothing for me.  They were lovely colors but nothing I'd be interested in buying.  A bit boring...but yet pretty (if that makes any sense at all guys?).

The pigments are awesome.  The Lovely Lily is a MUST HAVE! I'm going to be getting that one for sure...so lovely and intense...and I had wanted Goldenaire, but to me it's very similar to Deckchair...jsut a TAD bit different...if you already have Deckchair and are on a budget (like myself) you may want to skip this one, or just get a sample of it...again its lovely but way similar to Deckchair_

 
What day are you working the event there?  It'd be cool to meet a specktra-er


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 14, 2005)

I'm so confused about this collection! I would like to know what's the texture for the pigments, fine and pigmented like Golden Olive... or chunky like Provence, White Gold? 

What was the tiny difference between Deckchair and Goldenaire? Darker? More pigmented? More golden?

Naked You was described as a lighter Shimpagne, but here Foreveratorinafan said it can be used as a bronzer? So it's darker finally? Would you say it's golden like Laguna (Nars Bronzer), more cool toned than So Ceylon?

Now, Pink Maribu.. (Sorry for all the questions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) Would you say it's dark like Bombshell, or it's a pale pink? 

When you say that La-Di-Bra is a good nude, is it similar to Flutterby, Hug Me, anything else?

Thanks you guys (Lah_Knee and Foreveratorifan) for all the news.


----------



## aziajs (Dec 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_I'm so confused about this collection! I would like to know what's the texture for the pigments, fine and pigmented like Golden Olive... or chunky like Provence, White Gold? 

What was the tiny difference between Deckchair and Goldenaire? Darker? More pigmented? More golden?

Naked You was described as a lighter Shimpagne, but here Foreveratorinafan said it can be used as a bronzer? So it's darker finally? Would you say it's golden like Laguna (Nars Bronzer), more cool toned than So Ceylon?

Now, Pink Maribu.. (Sorry for all the questions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) Would you say it's dark like Bombshell, or it's a pale pink? 

When you say that La-Di-Bra is a good nude, is it similar to Flutterby, Hug Me, anything else?

Thanks you guys (Lah_Knee and Foreveratorifan) for all the news. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think Naked You is darker than Shimpagne.  I remember someone saying it was lighter but every picture I have seen of it shows quite the contrary.  And it appears to be cooler in tone, like So Ceylon.  I do think it would be a good bronzer.  Something more subtle than a Deposit or Metal Rock.


----------



## MACgirl (Dec 14, 2005)

im gettin

budior hues (from a macy's)
goldeniar pig.
lovely lily pig.
petticoat msf
naked you msf
pink maribu l/s

thats all that really interests me, maybemight fall in love with pink slip e/s as it was described as satiny!


----------



## michelle :) (Dec 14, 2005)

when does this stuff hit counters? officially? im definitely going to have to go to the counters after work today - oh man!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Dec 14, 2005)

Stop it stop it stop it! I will only get MSFs and Pigment(s) if i like them. MSFs seems like a definet though. Other stuff i'm not sure about, i'm feeling quite against small LE stuff as i hate having something which i'm scared of running out of or getting stressed finding replacements.

Having said that..i might just go crazy if i love the stuff.


----------



## aziajs (Dec 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *michelle * 
_when does this stuff hit counters? officially? im definitely going to have to go to the counters after work today - oh man!_

 
12/26


----------



## caroni99 (Dec 14, 2005)

Here is an ebay auction for pink maribu--i think it's very pretty.

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-FROST-LIPSTI...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caroni99* 
_Here is an ebay auction for pink maribu--i think it's very pretty.

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-FROST-LIPSTICK-PINK-MARIBU_W0QQitemZ5646731385QQcategoryZ31809QQssPage  NameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem_

 
Oh yay, it's too dark for me!!!


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Dec 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_Stop it stop it stop it! I will only get MSFs and Pigment(s) if i like them. MSFs seems like a definet though. Other stuff i'm not sure about, i'm feeling quite against small LE stuff as i hate having something which i'm scared of running out of or getting stressed finding replacements.

Having said that..i might just go crazy if i love the stuff._

 
Ditto. I deteste LE stuff...it's broken my heart that I can't get another pecious Pollen. Ever.


----------



## lah_knee (Dec 14, 2005)

mmk to answer some questions here...

pink maribu actually isnt THAT dark. the picture in that listing has a shadow in it making it look more like plum dandy or somethin. but its more pinky than plum. 

goldenaire looks a bit more golden tan than deckchair which is more peachy frost. 

sunday best isnt like nylon at all... its more pinky toned not yellow toned but eh its not unique at all.

flirty number is more of a dirty purple/plum. literally.

and taupless looks pretty and glittery lilac but its a LUSTRE. enough said. haha

and the pigments have the same texture as the last d'bohemia ones (deckchair and coco)

naked you def looks darker than shimpagne

and finally la-di-bra is neutral but has a bit of coral to it. so its not completely nude. and its got a pearl to it so its not a flat color.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Dec 14, 2005)

Can't wait for this collection to be released, it all sound so pretty.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 14, 2005)

Thx Lah_Knee!


----------



## midnightlouise (Dec 14, 2005)

Thanks alot for all the descriptions! Everything sounds great!


----------



## d_flawless (Dec 14, 2005)

so0o jealous!


----------



## michelle :) (Dec 14, 2005)

oh man 12/26? I cant wait that long!


----------



## foreveratorifan (Dec 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tracie* 
_What day are you working the event there?  It'd be cool to meet a specktra-er 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
what's your name babe?  EDIT: nevermind, its Tracie....do you have an appt made already?  i can check the books....

i dont know what i'm working for it yet! i freelance and am oncall (so right now I'm working quite a bit over the holiday hours!) but I haven't yet asked about my hours for the Lingerie collection yet....

But I think we are doing LOTS of appointments, so I'll bet I'll be working some at least!  I usually work weekends of events...so Thurs-Sat for sure...

i will check tomorrow on it and let you know!


----------



## caroni99 (Dec 14, 2005)

Just to add the same ebayer also has Sunday's Best up for auction:
http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-EYE-SHADOW-S...cmdZ  ViewItem

Doesn't look like much to me.

Also I wonder if this other auction she has marked as Plum Dandy really isn't Pink Maribu:

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-FROST-LIPSTI...c  mdZViewItem

Maybe one of you who have seen the collection in person could let us know.


----------



## Starbright211 (Dec 14, 2005)

I have no idea how you fought the urge to throw it all down on the ground and roll in it!!! LOL!!!


----------



## doloreshaze (Dec 14, 2005)

I have a question too!

Could you compare Lovely Lily to Kitschmas?


----------



## shabdebaz (Dec 15, 2005)

I got a sample of the goldenaire pigment at my training and it is soooo gorgeous.  I'm tempted to wear it to work already but I have to wait 'til Lingerie comes out!


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Dec 15, 2005)

Will the pigments be sold only at MAC stores or at counters as well (like in Macy's, etc.)?


----------



## foreveratorifan (Dec 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *doloreshaze* 
_I have a question too!

Could you compare Lovely Lily to Kitschmas?_

 
SOOOO freaking different!  I have Kitschmas finally from that pigment set, and after looking at Lovely Lily when at work, it's a MUST HAVE piggie...trust me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  VERY different  Lovely Lily is VERY lilacy colored and has quite a bit of color depth to it...and is shimmery...


----------



## foreveratorifan (Dec 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PhonyBaloney500* 
_Will the pigments be sold only at MAC stores or at counters as well (like in Macy's, etc.)?_

 

well I know my counter will be selling the pigments, so my guess is most counters will have them too.


----------



## foreveratorifan (Dec 15, 2005)

Tracie: here's the hours I'm scheduled for:

Dec 17th 1pm-10pm
Dec 19th 3:30pm-9:30pm
Dec 22nd 1pm-10pm
Dec 24 11-5pm
Dec 26 11:30-8:30pm
Dec 30 2:30pm-8:30pm
Dec 31 11-5pm

anyone else in the Des Moines area on here, please feel free to stop by and see me and my other MUA's!!  We have loads of fun and love helping people!


----------



## legaleagle (Dec 15, 2005)

*Just made*

my appointment today with my fave MAC MA.  I want one of the MSFs, probably one of the piggies and one lipglass.  That would be enough for me- with 2 kids, these end of the year collections are always hard because most of my money has gone to Santa.


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Dec 15, 2005)

*happy dance* Hubs agreed to put the $$ he was going to spend on the rest of my Christmas gift toward my Lingerie stuff *happy dance*

I'm all about Petticoat.  And Lovely Lily.


----------



## Coco_Hailey (Dec 15, 2005)

oooh I am *SO* wishing for a MAC gift card for xmas!!!


----------



## supko (Dec 15, 2005)

OK, the lemming for Naked You MSF is now absolutely ROARING.

Thanks for the descriptions!  and for killing my La-di-Bra lemming.  Anything with coral ends up clownish on me!


----------



## gigiproductions (Dec 15, 2005)

i used goldenaire and lovely lilly today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i shouldve snapped
my MA's gave me some samples to hold me over till then LOL =X


----------



## britaniefaith (Dec 15, 2005)

oooh I can't wait for this collection!!!
I def. will be getting the new skinfinishes, all the pigments, sunday best, pink slip, pink maribu & of corset


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 15, 2005)

Lah_Knee, Can I ask 2 others questions? 

I saw SonRisa's pic with Opulent and Petticoat... and they are VERY similar. Opulent is too copper on me... would you say Petticoat is copper too? Would you say it's darker than Stereo Rose?

About Naked You... How is the texture? Like Shimpagne, or more chunky like New Vegas?


----------



## lah_knee (Dec 15, 2005)

ooo we didnt open and test any of the stuff yet. we just saw the colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





from the looks of it petticoat is def more raspberry pink tint... stereorose was def more rosey peachy pink. and also petticoat has like coppery and gold veining. it looks sooooo gorgeous! naked you looked darker to me than shimpagne... it didnt appear chunky like at all.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 15, 2005)

Thx!! I'm still confused though... haha! If it's lighter than Stereo Rose, I might buy it.


----------



## foreveratorifan (Dec 16, 2005)

PrettyKitty, i think it's texture is like Shimpagne...I have tested all the stuff on my hands! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I dont care/use my New Vegas much cause it seems more glittery or something...but this one I'm going to buy...it's gonna make a GREAT bronzer sort of MSF!!  Darker than Shimpagne obviously...


----------



## SonRisa (Dec 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *doloreshaze* 
_I have a question too!

Could you compare Lovely Lily to Kitschmas?_

 

http://www.legacycollection.org/mac/...ylily.jpg.html


----------



## SonRisa (Dec 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_Lah_Knee, Can I ask 2 others questions? 

I saw SonRisa's pic with Opulent and Petticoat... and they are VERY similar. Opulent is too copper on me... would you say Petticoat is copper too? Would you say it's darker than Stereo Rose?

About Naked You... How is the texture? Like Shimpagne, or more chunky like New Vegas?_

 
naked you IS a little chunky . . .


----------



## 2_pink (Dec 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trishee03* 
_I'm in so much trouble when this collection comes out!_

 
ditto!!!


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Dec 16, 2005)

You know - I think this collection - **for me** is going to rate up there with my favorite collection - Madame B!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  God - this is pretty!!


----------



## foreveratorifan (Dec 16, 2005)

Son_Risa...you thought Naked You was chunky?  I guess I didn't think so when I played with it...


----------



## Sophia84 (Dec 17, 2005)

Girls I've never bought a MSF before I don't know their textures and how I'm supposed to wear it! Since I lost the previous MSF, should I buy one from the new ones that will come out with the Lingerie collection? If I'll buy one I don't think I will buy another one, so do they worth it?


----------



## foreveratorifan (Dec 17, 2005)

I personally think they are wonderful!  But check out the news ones to see if the colors are useful for you and such.  The darker one I plan on getting to use as a bronzer...and I use my Shimpagne more as an all over warm glow...and this darker one will be nice as a bronzer.

Teh pink ones are usually GREAT for blushes and a glowy look...

Definitely worth a try!


----------



## Sophia84 (Dec 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foreveratorifan* 
_I personally think they are wonderful!  But check out the news ones to see if the colors are useful for you and such.  The darker one I plan on getting to use as a bronzer...and I use my Shimpagne more as an all over warm glow...and this darker one will be nice as a bronzer.

Teh pink ones are usually GREAT for blushes and a glowy look...

Definitely worth a try! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I never wear pinks but I'm afraid that the Naked You will look to dull on my face, I'm a NC20!


----------



## foreveratorifan (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm an NW15/NW100 and it doesn't look dull at all.  One of my other MA's put it on me to try it out and it's a glowing type bronze look.  I really liked it!


----------



## lah_knee (Dec 17, 2005)

ooooooooooo i got to test all the stuff finally! YAY and wowww wow woooww i never thought i'd like a soft colored collection as much as i do now! 

petticoat is a MUST for all you people who are unsure, just get it!!!! it has an opal like tone. hardly any gold. mosty a raspberry opal... and slip pink is SOOO PRETTY!!! and so is the lilac shadow too even though its a lustre.


----------



## leppy (Dec 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lah_knee* 
_petticoat is a MUST for all you people who are unsure, just get it!!!!_

 
Saw that and was so encouraged! Glad I asked for it for xmas except..

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lah_knee* 
_ it has an opal like tone. hardly any gold. mosty a raspberry opal... and slip pink is SOOO PRETTY!!! and so is the lilac shadow too even though its a lustre. _

 
..but then I saw this and now I'm not so sure. Rasberry is asbolutely NOT a good tone for everyone and it sounds like its going to look like I just got slapped repeatedly or something. Blech, I had such high hopes for this skinfinish!


----------



## absolut_blonde (Dec 17, 2005)

I am still torn about Petticoat too. Is it raspberry like NARS Outlaw? Can someone compare it to an existing MAC blush (or even lipstick) as far as darkness/brightness goes?


----------



## kristabella (Dec 18, 2005)

what i really want to know is...do i need both Taupeless e/s & Lovely Lily pigment?


----------



## tannny (Dec 18, 2005)

oh man my poor wallet!


----------



## foreveratorifan (Dec 18, 2005)

taupless and lovely lily are very different, IMO!

oh and Son Risa...i looked at that Naked You again today at work, and it is kind of chunky like New Vegas...but I do like it sooo much better than New Vegas!


----------



## lah_knee (Dec 18, 2005)

when i say raspberry i mean its more pinky-mauve, not light pink or pale pink or bright pink... and it has an opal tone to it


----------



## Isis (Dec 18, 2005)

I told my MA the other day while I was up there that had an appointment specifically with her for a Lingerie Makeover, she was so excited she hugged and kissed me LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's going to be so much fun! I can hardly wait!!
This is really going to be a killer year on my wallet. First Lingerie, then Catherine, and after that Culturebloom....oh my. And we havn't even seen Pretty Boy or Deja Rose yet.
I'm trying to save a little more $$$ by stock-pilling my B2M's for the lipsticks!


----------



## kristabella (Dec 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foreveratorifan* 
_taupless and lovely lily are very different, IMO!_

 
thanks, hun!


----------



## foreveratorifan (Dec 18, 2005)

^ no probs! I think Lovely Lily isn't like another color I have seen...hence why I'm buying it! hehehe  It's soooo freaking PRETTY....I cant WAIT to use it!  (sorry I just keep getting more and more excited about it!)


----------

